# help. betta dying



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my beautiful new betta that I bought last month is on his lastlegs-- he is a young fish and was fine this afternoon.
He was on his back on the bottom of the tank gasping just now. He was in a 5 gallon tank by himself and I added another fish
( platy) for company yesterday. Currently I have him in a small container with fresh water and he is trying to get his head above the water line then sinks. His gill flaps are wide open and his gills are sticking out.
What is wrong with him. The other fish came from a tank that does not seem to have any problems.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well he is dead. What a beautiful fish.
I tested the water and the ammonia, nitrite are 0 and the nitrates are 5. I have been using Stability . there had been a bit of low nitrites( .25) for a few days,previous week but he wasn't in the tank. and sunday and monday there was a trace but I wouldn't have thought that would have been a problem.
I had added some Lifebearer medication to the tank as the previous inhabitants had been using the tank for quarantine they had started flashing once I put them in the main tank. so I am left with the question of what actually killed this fish so fast.
What do I do about the Q tank now? I have just spent a couple of weeks cycling it after giving it a thorough bleaching from the previous ill inhabitants and used it for 2 weeks for my new tetras.
this betta had been in the tank for a couple of weeks before I moved him out to put in the tetras.
Is the platy carrying something that killed him?
Did the lifebearer medication kill him?
did the tetras kill him since they were flashing?
Oh and the tetras are now fine in the main tank after being treated with jungle antiparasitic.


----------

